# Monster Trucks



## FastTrax (Dec 8, 2020)

www.monsterjam.com

www.chicagotribune.com/autos/ct-xpm-2010-03-12-ct-ott-0312-monster-truck-20100312-story.html

www.history.com/news/monster-truck-history-bigfoot-usa-1

www.facebook.com/groups/monstertrucksthenandnow/

www.instagram.com/monsterjam/?hl=en

www.instagram.com/ilovemonstertruck/?hl=en

www.pinterest.com/bowenguns/monster-trucks/

www.bigfoot4x4.com/blog/the-history-of-bigfoot/

https://monstertruck.fandom.com/wiki/Bob_Chandler

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_truck

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Jam

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_(truck)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Monster_Jam_episodes


























https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCngNXEVdMZge3OpnD8Ca0Lw

www.dailymotion.com/video/x3hdk54


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

i love monster trucks!


----------



## Gaer (Dec 8, 2020)

I SAW Bigfoot once! Wow!  Didn't know they made tires that size!


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

i went to two monster truck shows. enjoyed them immensely. they even had a woman driver at one point.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 8, 2020)

Meet the 24-Year-Old Woman Who Drives the Wonder Woman Monster Truck – NBC4 Washington (nbcwashington.com)


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 8, 2020)

I grew up in Ferguson, Missouri. Which is the same town that Bob Chandler, the creator of Bigfoot, lived at the time. I still recall pulling up next to his raised F250 at the local Derby gas station thinking,  "Man that is one bad a$$ truck." Little did I know he was going to create a whole new industry. For a little more history on Bob and his creation please click the link below:
http://bigfoot4x4.com/blog/the-history-of-bigfoot/


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I SAW Bigfoot once! Wow!  Didn't know they made tires that size!


Hey Gaer did you mean the one that Mr. Weems here saw?


----------



## jerry old (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't know Trax, Monster Trucks,:  I've driven a pickup all my life until i could no longer afford them.
Darn Pickups cost 35 K, and the fancy one's 50K.

If I ever get another truck, damn sure will not try to flip it. (see video one).
Trucks are for driving, not wrecking  

Yea, they have sponsors that pick up the tab-that is some of them do.
Big Foot was cool, now there are just *too many guys that steal Mommy's egg money to buy six foot tire*s

Now, tractor pulls are drawing an audience.  These monsters with two and three engines.......
Tractors are for plowing, ask a farmer...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 9, 2020)

Now that's crazy!


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 9, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I don't know Trax, Monster Trucks,:  I've driven a pickup all my life until i could no longer afford them.
> Darn Pickups cost 35 K, and the fancy one's 50K.
> If I ever get another truck, damn sure will not try to flip it. (see video one).
> Yea, they have sponsors that pick up the tab-that is some of them do.
> ...



I have never seen serious megabucks pickup trucks until I moved to Sanford. Some are so tall they actually have ladders. The serious truck crews are just too manly and just muscle themselves up. So should one buy one of these Tonka "MAN" Toyz or buy three houses?


----------

